# #4 down



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Man this season is off to a great start! Caught this one mousing in a field before I had even made it to the first stand location. Short video, not great zoom or anything, but I was all alone


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! Good job on the totes !


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hell yeah! Shoot em all!!!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

that was bad ass


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweet!


----------

